# Sno-Power back blade



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

So I have searched this site and google and I have come up empty. Does anyone know what the price of a 16’ Sno-power back blade is? I really like the idea of their wings being able to operate 180 degrees.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you tried contacting them?


They're not open right now


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried to call today and left a message on Facebook, must be busy today as now one is around. I'm surprised no one has chimed in yet with an approximate price. I found some ebling prices that where just over 7k Canadian so I presume these Sno-Powers will be somewhere around there.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard about $8500. The hitch system is slick but alot of work to build. Best bet is to wait for Rick to call back.


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

I was able to get in touch on messenger. 9500 installed, 10k shipped. Which is good price for a well built product though a fair amount more than Ebling or Shortiron. Like I mentioned I would really like this plow due to the larger operating range of the wings and I believe the wings will just fold back if you happen to hit something. Less down time in not having to replace sheer pins. 
Though upon further pondering this might not be a good fit for me as I am normally running as a sole operator and need to have use of the bed. The frame on this blade would be fairly prohibitive to do that.
So far from what I have seen the Ebling may be the only choice as It looks like I can fold the tailgate down with the blade installed. 

Anyone one use one of these pull plows on a 1/2 ton? I would like to have a Regular Cab Short Box but there are not too many 3/4 ton's like this. It would probably be more cost effective to beef up a 1/2 ton than cut up a 3/4 ton. I would be doing residential work with this rig and not plowing large parking lots. I have a Daniels pull plow but I think a 16 ft would speed things up.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Alot of guys around west Michigan run regular cab short box 1500s. Straight or 7'6 v on the front and swing wing out back for residential.


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok thanks for that. I currently have a reg cab, short box, dakota with a 90" broom on the front and sometimes the Daniels on the back. The broom works pretty well for what I do and what we receive for snow here in SK, Canada. Though the broom can't touch any hard packed so then I use the Daniels or the Wideout on my other truck. I honestly think I am going to go with a front mount blower for a truck next season. 



It is 650 lbs so around a mid weight plow and it will provide a more aesthetically pleasing job.
The broom works well since you don't damage anything pushing snow onto the law, but the snowblower will reduce the back and forth time, just like the back blade. 
I went the tractor route for two seasons and that works well but being a one man band the tractor doesn't really have any where to put a single stage, a back pack blower or even a shovel. I still have the Normand 92-280HINV, maybe 100hrs on it, if anyone in Canadian Prairies happens to read this and is looking at buying one.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

mr_tiggy said:


> Ok thanks for that. I currently have a reg cab, short box, dakota with a 90" broom on the front and sometimes the Daniels on the back. The broom works pretty well for what I do and what we receive for snow here in SK, Canada. Though the broom can't touch any hard packed so then I use the Daniels or the Wideout on my other truck. I honestly think I am going to go with a front mount blower for a truck next season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in MB. How much are you looking to get for the Normand?


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------

